# Makinig Sombrero Island, Caribbean



## Travler (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, first timer here. (should be "making Sombrero...). Sorry.
Hoping someone experienced in approaching and anchoring at west end of Sombrero Island, near Anegada Passage. We're approaching from the north, heading down 63.15W and need to know when to cut away and head for the island. Sure appreciate any suggestions, heading, currents, etc. (we do know about the 166 ft. light). After Sombrero, we'll be needing a M heading to Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas.
Lee : )


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

With all due respect, if you can't figure out that stuff by yourself, you should hire a captain for the trip.


----------



## Travler (Aug 22, 2012)

Mike, you really should find out a few things before you jump to conclusions. Their is no real trip to Sombrero. The answer to the question will be part of a ****** in a film. The whole thing is fiction. Like they say, ask before you make a fool of yourself.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Travler said:


> Mike, you really should find out a few things before you jump to conclusions. Their is no real trip to Sombrero. The answer to the question will be part of a ****** in a film. The whole thing is fiction. Like they say, ask before you make a fool of yourself.


How, may I ask, is anyone supposed to know your post is a put-on? It's no dumber than many other questions about sailing I've read on the internet. 
Do you want everybody to ask if every post is real before responding to it? Sure will slow down things a lot.
I guess I will start by assuming that you are a figment of your own imagination.
Calling somebody else a fool is quite a way to introduce yourself.


----------

